# [IMPORTANT] 'R35' a no go?!?



## r35forums.com (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, you might be wondering whether it will be called r35 too. I offer some exceptions to that rule, and in this thread they are all outlined. I will update it later on with some more info that I may "stumble upon."


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

r35forums.com said:


> Yeah, you might be wondering whether it will be called r35 too. I offer some exceptions to that rule, and in this thread they are all outlined. I will update it later on with some more info that I may "stumble upon."


congratulations once again, you made up a chassis code for a chassis/car that doesnt exist. 

are you a retard kid? nissan/infiniti has ALREADY STATED THAT IT WILL BE CALLED THE nissan GTR, not the r35. incase you havent heard in the past 3 months, nissan said that they are separating the "skyline" and "gtr" name. look alittle further and youll realize that the infiniti GTR is already a registered trademark here in the US...which is owned and lisenced by Nissan north america under the infiniti name. but you stated that in the post.

the engine has not yet been finalized and those rumors floating around about the vq30 or vq32 are just that....rumors. although it would make perfect sense for them to do it, they might decide to change their mind. 



> 5. The new GTR will be based on a new redesigned VQ32DETT, so obviously it needs to tie in with with V-engine code.


i have no clue what you are talking about here, but the "v" in the "v35" has nothing to do with engine code. just like the "r" in the "r3(x)" series. its chassis code. bnr3x hcr3x er3x and so on...and now up to the v35 chassis designation. 



> so while small hydro cars are booming, expensive and poor emission race street cars like the r34 are dropping.


last time i checked sales are doing much much better the past few years...unfortunatly due to the fatf series, but still nonetheless. especially with the release of the new r34 Z-tune. they are selling them for 160 grand USD (roughly), and they are only releasing 400 cars. last number i heard was that 350 of them are already sold.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Correct me if I am wrong but the V in VQ and VG has nothing to do with Chassis designation and does have to do with Engine.I mean its the engine code so therefore the letters mean something I cant think of what just yet but I know there is a list online somewhere.Not trying intrude on your post or anything just noticed that is all.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

danifilth said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but the V in VQ and VG has nothing to do with Chassis designation and does have to do with Engine.I mean its the engine code so therefore the letters mean something I cant think of what just yet but I know there is a list online somewhere.Not trying intrude on your post or anything just noticed that is all.



haha no  it doesnt have anything to do with the engine. its a chassis code, trust me .


----------



## r35forums.com (Jul 22, 2004)

First of all, Its a type you read you fucking retard. Dont be started shit you cant finish, when your the only dumbass here. :loser: :thumbdwn:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> haha no  it doesnt have anything to do with the engine. its a chassis code, trust me .


 Interesting. So you're telling me that all Pathfinders and Hardbodies and Maximas and 300Zs containing a VG30 motor are all the same chassis?


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Interesting. So you're telling me that all Pathfinders and Hardbodies and Maximas and 300Zs containing a VG30 motor are all the same chassis?



what in gods name does that have to do with anything? because they have the same motor they have the same chassis?! what i SAID WAS THAT THE v in *V35* is for CHASSIS CODE, not the v in vq or vg. wtf are you talking about. the v in the v35 and the r in r3(x) have NOTHING TO DO WITH THE ENGINE. granted all those cars are based off the FM platform, they dont have the same chassis. same reason the 300z's are called the z33, z32 and so on. 

http://www.komei-trading.com/en/stock.html



> ARC Radiator Hose - 1989-1994 Nissan Skyline (Chassis: BNR32; Engine: RB26DETT)


http://www.overboost.com/obs/browse...Engine+Components&sc_id=127&sc_name=Radiators



> here's a goooood one. I always bought stuff for my car from yahoo Japan auctions, although I cant speak Japanese, Here's the secret. Car parts are always listed by Chassis code, example, when I was looking for part for my car, I didin't type "Nissan Skyline" I typed "HCR32" which is the chassis code for a R32 Skyline GTS-t, another example "RPS13" that's a S13 silvia (I think)


http://www.automotivehelper.com/topic143987.htm

and even....


> SKYLINE PRODUCTION
> BNR 32
> 
> Total Production 43,934 1989 -1994
> ...


http://www.skylinegtr.com/SPECS.html

want me to go further? i guess i shouldve been alittle more even though i thought the


> i have no clue what you are talking about here, but the "v" in the "v35" has nothing to do with engine code. just like the "r" in the "r3(x)" series. its chassis code. bnr3x hcr3x er3x and so on...and now up to the v35 chassis designation.


was clear enough. i guess i was dumb enough to reply to a comment without reading it . but i have no clue what the v in engine codes had to do with what i said in the first place.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Well then you need to make yourself a little more clear, because it sounded to me like you were saying the V in the engine code was for the chassis.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

WTF is going on here?
the V in V35 is a chassis code, Just like the R in R32-33-34 is a chassis code.
So, the new skyline would not be an R35. It's already a V35.

I know that was already cleared up but I figured a simple, small post would help others find their answers easier.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Kouki S14 said:


> WTF is going on here?
> the V in V35 is a chassis code, Just like the R in R32-33-34 is a chassis code.
> So, the new skyline would not be an R35. It's already a V35.
> 
> I know that was already cleared up but I figured a simple, small post would help others find their answers easier.




THANK you.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Every Nissan chassis code you could possibly want. HERE


----------



## Cavi Mike (Dec 25, 2004)

No way this kid really started a forum on a car that doesn't exist, nor prolly ever will.
:dumbass:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

r35forums.com said:


> First of all, Its a type you read you fucking retard. Dont be started shit you cant finish, when your the only dumbass here. :loser: :thumbdwn:



I fail to see how ANYONE here is the dumbass, except for YOU.

you don't have any business speculating on shit when you can't even get the info you have CORRECT.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Cavi Mike said:


> No way this kid really started a forum on a car that doesn't exist, nor prolly ever will.
> :dumbass:


you would be surprised how easy it is to make your own forum...........getting it as refind as the one we are grateful enuff to peruse everyday is the hard part. look at the main page............the amount of topics and such....he has maybe 10 members TOPS. all probly friends. he made this thread to spam him forum (the topic here really dosent have a point at all) oh cavi-mike... click me


----------

